# Thinking of starting a cube store in Melbourne



## epride17 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thinking of getting a Australian store started any ideas for puzzles


----------



## Zyzz (Jul 15, 2014)

Great idea! Highly convenient for all us Aussies. I recommend just stocking up on common brands like Dayan and Moyu. And I might be keen to buy big cubes like 7x7 to 11x11


----------



## epride17 (Jul 16, 2014)

Zyzz said:


> Great idea! Highly convenient for all us Aussies. I recommend just stocking up on common brands like Dayan and Moyu. And I might be keen to buy big cubes like 7x7 to 11x11



Yeh I was thinking them and ss 4x4 and 5x5 maybe 6x6 to get started


----------



## ottozing (Jul 16, 2014)

I think getting what are considered the "best" cubes for each WCA event, along with a not as good but cheaper alternative or 2 for each would be a good start.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2014)

You need to get a lot of each to make a profit AND sell at reasonable prices, so **** SS 4x4 and 6x6, if people want those they can order online. Get core puzzles.

MoYu/DaYan 2x2
MoYu AoLong/LiYing/WeiLong 3x3
MoYu AoSu 4x4
ShenShou 5x5/wait for MoYu 5x5
ShenShou Pyraminx/Moyu Pyraminx
MoYu Skewb
DaYan MegaMinx

etc

You can afford to get a few brands/types of 2x2s/3x3s/Pyras/Skewbs because they're cheap and sell regularly. But 4x4+ you have to be careful with what you order. It took 9 months for 30 Maru 4x4s to arrive, which were completely obsolete and I had to sell at a big loss when they did arrive. I might be interested in reopening a my cube store, so PM me some details if you want to work with me. The Aussie scene has grown a lot since I had my store, and I'm 18 so my paypal won't get frozen again. I already have some contacts.


----------



## epride17 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Tim for the advice


----------



## RMcDonald (Jul 23, 2014)

I would be extremely excited to have a shop in Aus because the shipping time from overseas will drive me insane sooner rather than later.


----------



## wm (Jul 23, 2014)

As someone who is based in New Zealand, an Australian based store would be good for getting a puzzle/puzzles quickly providing the item is in stock. One thing to note that could be a potential negative would be keeping prices competitive enough so that a buyer wont go to another store to save money over saving a few days/week delay for their order. Looking at the results of the poll with 80% in favour of an Australian puzzle store, there does look to be a demand for one.


----------



## epride17 (Jul 23, 2014)

thanks for the positive support everyone just finalising first order hopfully should be set up not to far in the future I will post website once it is created
please feel free to post your opinions if you disagree with the store


----------



## epride17 (Jul 23, 2014)

having problems with website because the website builders are to expensive any sugestions


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 23, 2014)

Free interstate shipping please


----------



## epride17 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ltsurge said:


> Free interstate shipping please



we may be able to but then the pricing maybe a tad more expensive maybe as an opening sale


----------



## epride17 (Jul 23, 2014)

Would you guys buy the cubes if I got permission to sell them at comps


----------



## Niah (Jul 24, 2014)

just remember a website is an investment. more people will feel confident in buying from a legitimate looking website than one that's designed by an amateur. i would totally buy some from comps, but most people in comps already got cubes they already wanted i would imagine. selling spare parts, special cores, special stickers though, that would be something special at comps i reckon. i never been to a cube comp, but i've been to many fighting game comps, they sell sticks, but also spare parts and repair services, modding services


----------



## kane090 (Jul 24, 2014)

Even though I don't live anywhere near Australia, I think that it is a good idea to open up a cubing store.


----------



## epride17 (Jul 30, 2014)

ok then what type of stickers, cores, lubricant services would people want to buy


----------



## ottozing (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't worry about cores at all, and don't worry about stickers for right now. For lubricant, I think most people would be happy with Traxxis 50k/30k, but we'll wait for what other people think.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

Can you ship the cubes worldwide? There's really no decent cube stores around me and australia is close to where I live. (i actually live in korea but it's closer then the US.)


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 30, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Don't worry about cores at all, and don't worry about stickers for right now. For lubricant, I think most people would be happy with Traxxis 50k/30k, but we'll wait for what other people think.



yes i agree !
as i found some taxxas lube on ebay requires shipping fee, and it's not cheap at all..
so it would be great if you sell those 
and does your store requires any shipping fee ?


----------



## epride17 (Jul 31, 2014)

i have found some traxxas what is a good price for it not quite sure


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 31, 2014)

epride17 said:


> i have found some traxxas what is a good price for it not quite sure



on ebay, it's like $8 but $20+ for shipping free to Australia


----------



## epride17 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a first order penciled in at
Weilong
Aolong
Witwo
Lingpo
Ss4x4
Ss5x5
Ss Megaminx
Ss pyraminx
LAN LAN skewb
What do you guys think?


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 7, 2014)

epride17 said:


> I have a first order penciled in at
> Weilong
> Aolong
> Witwo
> ...


Maybe instead lanlan, the moyu or shengshou skewbs?


----------



## epride17 (Sep 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Maybe instead lanlan, the moyu or shengshou skewbs?


Which would be better moyu or shengshou


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 7, 2014)

epride17 said:


> Which would be better moyu or shengshou



both?
some people prefer SS skewb with LL's ball bearings & springs


----------



## ottozing (Sep 7, 2014)

Don't order the Witeden 2x2. Dayan 50mm would be a better option.


----------



## epride17 (Sep 8, 2014)

Finalised order
Weilong
Aolong
Lingpo
2x2 dayan 
Ss4x4
Ss 5x5
Ss mega minx 
Ss pyraminx 
Moyu skewb 
Should be here in 3 weeks


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2014)

You didn't find me at Ausnats but it seems you've found a supplier so you don't really need me at all anyway. 

Good luck!


----------



## epride17 (Sep 18, 2014)

Website is here www.oz-cubes.com.au
You can't order anything yet as payment is not setup but to reserve items contact me at
[email protected]
Thanks
Oz cubes


----------

